# Vans Warranty = Horrible



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

Sooo im going to vent about Vans. I sent my boots back over a week ago because the entire leather stiched area of the toe pulled apart along the seam, an obvious manufacturing defect. When I first called Customer Service, they said oh ok, send them back and we will get you out a new pair. Then, yesterday they called and acknowledged that it was indeed a defect but said the best they could do was over night my boots back to me because they are out of every single size and style of boot they have ever made. So now I am out shipping fees, have had to wear crappy too small boots for a week and apparently a 1 year warranty means nothing to them. THANKS VANS! :thumbsdown:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hrm, that is a tough one. The problem is that even though it is a warranty defect, Vans does not have the ability to repair the boots. They are all manufactured overseas. I have had the same problem with DC. The thing is, I sent the boots back through the store I bought them through. So when DC did not have any replacements, they refunded the store, which gave me a store credit. Sounds like this is not an option for you. Bummer. Maybe talk to them and see if they would credit an e tailer or local shop for you?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Locate a shoe repair / leather shop. They'll probably fix it for about $10.


EDIT (try this): Kettering Shoe Repair - more info »
83 Kettering Drive, Upper Marlboro, MD (301) 808-0099


----------



## kMc (Oct 24, 2008)

ooohhh didnt even think about that! thanks cifex!!


----------

